# Just Requested my Facebook data.......concerning!



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

So just requested a copy of all my data Facebook holds after the leak/data acquisition. For info to do this (and I recommend you do) go to "settings" -> "Download a copy" (of your facebook data) - This is parsing all the data which you have allowed in permissions through the app.
Keep in mind that EVERY day I remove a content from previous years. So far they (Facebook) hold a copy of email addresses, phone numbers - many of whom I have deleted or removed over 7 years ago! Message history, Interests via apps and all friend history as well as many others.....

pretty concerning.

I can see me moving to Signal completely rather than FB messenger.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

No dig at you buddy, but I can't believe people are actually surprised by this 'revalation'! 

Did folk not see the permission requests when installing apps, do people genuinely think Facebook & the like are 'free'?! 

I know it's not morally right, but ****, how stupid are people to think companies aren't harvesting data to build better marketing info etc ?! At the expense of our privacy I may add


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davies20 said:


> No dig at you buddy, but I can't believe people are actually surprised by this 'revalation'!
> 
> Did folk not see the permission requests when installing apps, do people genuinely think Facebook & the like are 'free'?!
> 
> I know it's not morally right, but ****, how stupid are people to think companies aren't harvesting data to build better marketing info etc ?! At the expense of our privacy I may add


I bet Tesco can predict health problems better than some doctors with all our eating habits as well, yes they make loads off of data for sure, does that make it right no it does not, but in our ever evolving social media hungry world our privacy was gone long ago.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Facebook is far too powerful and has way too much influence. It breeds stupidity. 

Laws need to be brought in on how much data they can use and store about people.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I downloaded mine a while ago and again today following this thread, there is nothing I wasn't aware of and I'm very selective what info I put on social media for obvious reasons.

I use various Apps on my phone for differing things and always bin off any that want permissions to irrelevant things like call recordings, contacts and location etc.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Most of it is no shock to me. What does annoy me is a lot of apps, websites, placing orders etc get you to agree to their terms and conditions but if you don't want to agree you can't proceed. Having to set up an account with a username and password just so you can place an order bugs me, it's ok if it's somewhere I shop a lot but if I'm buying the wife or girlfriend some frillies once a year I don't really need an account!!!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

davies20 said:


> No dig at you buddy, but I can't believe people are actually surprised by this 'revalation'!
> 
> Did folk not see the permission requests when installing apps, do people genuinely think Facebook & the like are 'free'?!
> 
> I know it's not morally right, but ****, how stupid are people to think companies aren't harvesting data to build better marketing info etc ?! At the expense of our privacy I may add


no dig taken. I was surprised as I have my profile locked down quite well with very restricted permissions and was still surprised at the amount of data they held.

I agree that people are usually unaware just how much information is easily obtainable and also just how much of it is held without really thinking about it, all it takes is that one click of the button to allow it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Facebook is far too powerful and has way too much influence. It breeds stupidity.
> 
> Laws need to be brought in on how much data they can use and store about people.


Totally agree


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Facebook is far too powerful and has way too much influence. It breeds stupidity.
> 
> Laws need to be brought in on how much data they can use and store about people.


God yes, and not just as a company, but as a social tool.

The amount of photos I see with the title "this man's a pedo" or "These people eat penguin" share share share - and any half whit just believes it - when actually it's just a campaign by someone who has taken a dislike to another person and decides to ruin there life!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

The question is can you delete it completely ? When you cancel Facebook account do they still store the data ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Tom_the_great said:


> The question is can you delete it completely ? When you cancel Facebook account do they still store the data ?


Unfortunately you'll never know....Although they say they'll delete it is it backed up? yes, to multiple locations? yes. Would these be deleted? I doubt it. Plus how many other companies hold the data as well.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

When GDPR kicks in on 25 May you will have a right to be forgotten. Unless Facebook have a legal reason for keeping the data I think they would have to delete it all. Breaching GDPR carries massive fines.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

".....I think they would have to delete it all......"

But probably not until after it's all been sold on to other Companies. 

I've just asked for a d/load of my data [not that I use F/Book much at all] - it'll be interesting to see what comes back.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I said ‘I think’ as they can also claim they need to keep it because of a legitimate interest. I don’t know enough about Facebook to even guess at whether or not they could argue that one.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

As part of GDPR they would also have an obligation to contact all third parties they had shared your data with and request they delete it too


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah was going to say once GDPR comes in they will have to delete it and properly delete it not just hide it. If they fail to then they will be at risk of some serious fines too (not just a few million either.

At work we're having to spend a lot of effort to make sure our products are all fully GDPR compliant - the rules are so stringent to, specially around the encryption of user data.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad I got rid of my Facebook a few years ago, I genuinely don't miss it. I was concerned with identity theft after it happened to me, twice.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don’t know why everyone is so concerned about Facebook etc, when ‘someone, somewhere’ knows your exact location, simply by your smartphone. Ever noticed adverts that appear on the bottom of DW from search’s you’ve done on Google?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Naddy37 said:


> I don't know why everyone is so concerned about Facebook etc, when 'someone, somewhere' knows your exact location, simply by your smartphone. Ever noticed adverts that appear on the bottom of DW from search's you've done on Google?


That's why I use a VPN and duckduckgo


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think when face book took off people just joined without giving a great deal of thought as to just what information could and would be collected, sold and used for what ever reason. After years of not thinking or worrying about it people are just starting to get an idea of what these web sites can do and millions of people allowed it without so much as a thought !


----------

